# Freakin' Guitar Solo



## vanity (Jan 9, 2005)

Lately I've noticed that some members have been making guitar-related threads which (it goes without saying) is fantastic.

I didn't know there were so many of us here.

I recorded some shredding I did a while back on my digital recorder
and I think some of you guitar freaks will get a kick out of it. 

You could download the MP3 clip at the bottom of this page.


http://shapeshift333.tripod.com/


enjoy.

~this is for you Randy.



P.S.

Would be cool if some of you could post some of your riffs and things.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 9, 2005)

very good awesome. i like very much. no one else is going to dare post in here now though. unless they are also very good.


----------



## vanity (Jan 9, 2005)

trust me there are many amazing musicians out there that no one knows about.


----------



## V Player (Jan 9, 2005)

Excellent!!!



Very reminiscent of Paul Gilbert with touches of Yngwie and George Lynch and a little Satriani. I love how you incorporated the sweep arpeggios without sounding exactly like Yngwie. That was always so hard to do. 




I would love to post one of mine even though Im nowhere near as good as you. My style has more of a Zakk Wylde flavor. How do I do this?


----------



## Mudge (Jan 9, 2005)

Need to host the file somewhere, if you have nowhere to host it you can email it to me. PM me for an address to send it to if need be.


----------



## V Player (Jan 9, 2005)

Ok, but how do I ....er...."record" it to my PC? I dont think I can get all cool like Vanity did with the background bass and drums..... All I have is me, my V, and my POD pro.


----------



## vanity (Jan 9, 2005)

Metal V Player said:
			
		

> Excellent!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





thanks man.

I'm a fan of all those guys you mentioned, as well as many others.
I like Wylde alot too. His solo in No More Tears is one of my favs.
I play other styles besides metal but the metal's so much fun to play.


To post the link, all i did was go to Tripod , register and build the page. Takes only a few minutes really. You can add files on the page which ppl can download.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 9, 2005)

Metal V Player said:
			
		

> Ok, but how do I ....er...."record" it to my PC? I dont think I can get all cool like Vanity did with the background bass and drums..... All I have is me, my V, and my POD pro.



Thats a whole other ball of wax, 4 tracks are cheap nowdays, good mics are not. Or you can use pre-out, but really, if you aren't sure how to record then there is a whooooooooole world of BS to read up on the different ways to do this.

The pre-amp I would like to buy has built in cab sims for example.

Some of you may like a local guy, www.tyolivermusic.com


----------



## V Player (Jan 9, 2005)

vanity said:
			
		

> thanks man.
> 
> I'm a fan of all those guys you mentioned, as well as many others.
> I like Wylde alot too. His solo in No More Tears is one of my favs.
> ...


Once again....BRAVISIMO!!...I bow to you, sir. 

I think I will go to that Tripod page and see what I can do. Just wish I had the cool backing music to go with it. Not to mention the theory knowledge that you so spank with. Im gonna be all out of key and scale but.....I will try. Thanks man. Once again, BRAVISIMO!! *clapclapclapclap*


----------



## vanity (Jan 9, 2005)

Metal V Player said:
			
		

> Ok, but how do I ....er...."record" it to my PC? I dont think I can get all cool like Vanity did with the background bass and drums..... All I have is me, my V, and my POD pro.





If you have a good soundcard you should be able to hook up either the digital or analog I/O's from the Pod to your PC.


----------



## vanity (Jan 9, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Thats a whole other ball of wax, 4 tracks are cheap nowdays, good mics are not. Or you can use pre-out, but really, if you aren't sure how to record then there is a whooooooooole world of BS to read up on the different ways to do this.
> 
> The pre-amp I would like to buy has built in cab sims for example.
> 
> Some of you may like a local guy, www.tyolivermusic.com




I never heard of this guy before.
Sounds good tho. He's got that satriani/vai thing going.
nice GSP 21 he's got there.
cool.


----------



## vanity (Jan 9, 2005)

crazy but in a good way.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 9, 2005)

Damn if I tried to play that fast my fingers would get twisted up in the strings.

My style is more blues, funk and jazz.  I have a tape of myself playing along with a Wu-Tang song I programmed a special wah-wah/distorted violin effect and I change the tune with each lyricists voice and then it goes into a 45 minute solo where complete experimentation rules.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 9, 2005)

My two favorite guitarists that can tear it up are Steve Kimock and Trey Anastasio.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 9, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Damn if I tried to play that fast my fingers would get twisted up in the strings.
> 
> My style is more blues, funk and jazz. I have a tape of myself playing along with a Wu-Tang song I programmed a special wah-wah/distorted violin effect and I change the tune with each lyricists voice and then it goes into a 45 minute solo where complete experimentation rules.


 ah yessssssssss, Jamming out is the best


----------



## vanity (Jan 9, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Damn if I tried to play that fast my fingers would get twisted up in the strings.
> 
> My style is more blues, funk and jazz.  I have a tape of myself playing along with a Wu-Tang song I programmed a special wah-wah/distorted violin effect and I change the tune with each lyricists voice and then it goes into a 45 minute solo where complete experimentation rules.




LOL.

If you listen closely my fingers do get caught in the strings around 20 seconds in, and a couple other places.
I love guitar music period. Doesn't matter what style.
I'd like to hear some of your progresive experimentations.

keep rockin'


----------



## maniclion (Jan 9, 2005)

vanity said:
			
		

> LOL.
> 
> If you listen closely my fingers do get caught in the strings around 20 seconds in, and a couple other places.
> I love guitar music period. Doesn't matter what style.
> ...


Maybe one of theses day's when I get a sound card and learn how to record onto my computer.  

I just got done listening to it and the last 5 minutes blew me away, it was some deep soulful stuff and afterwards I say "That's for everybody who ever picked on me, well I just pick on my guitar."


----------



## vanity (Jan 9, 2005)

the man


----------



## vanity (Jan 9, 2005)

mr. V


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 10, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 10, 2005)




----------



## vanity (Jan 10, 2005)

mr. bluesman


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 10, 2005)

i like this. for you save.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 10, 2005)




----------



## maniclion (Jan 10, 2005)

vanity said:
			
		

> mr. bluesman


SRV is most definitely one of the biggest influences on me, especially those heart plucking bends.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 10, 2005)

no *this* one is for you


----------



## vanity (Jan 10, 2005)

great pic greta!


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 10, 2005)

i knew you'd like it....


----------



## P-funk (Jan 10, 2005)

awesome vanity!!


----------



## V Player (Jan 10, 2005)

vanity said:
			
		

> the man


Ah yes, Vanity......Randy Rhoads. I had two goals in life when it came to the honorable Mr. Rhoads. 1)Learn the entire Over The Mountain solo, and 2) own one of each of the white and the black offset Vs that he had.

Back in the 80s when they came out, Jackson tried calling them "Rhoads Concorde", but the name never stuck. Now they use "RR" to signify the Rhoads guitars. The RR1 is the real deal, with the neck through body, Duncan Distortion pickup in the bridge position, and Duncan Jazz in the neck. Although now the Jackson company will also use various other Duncan pickups. The RR3 is the cheap, piece of crap, bolt on neck variety that more people can afford.   

I got a black RR1 pro a while back and proceeded to make it look like Randy's black and gold model. But at THAT time, these guitars were not so popular and Jackson was not making any gold hardware for them. So I did the next best thing which was to have the hardware gold plated at the local plating shop. Cost me a mint, but I did it.

Then I got me a white copy of the white guitar that Randy had when Jackson first tried to put them out. But it was not a true reproduction, so when Jackson came out with THIS baby, the REAL reproduction...




I had to get rid of mine and start hunting for the real deal. These are limited edition, complete with a gold "RR" signature plaque on the headstock, and they are quite rare. Ed Roman Guitars carries them, but they cost a fortune and I cannot afford one right now. I will though. That is a promise.



I have some pics of all my personal guitars around here somewhere. If I can find them I will post them.




But out of all the cool Vs I own..... this guitar is my pride and joy




The Paul Stanley PS-10 Iceman. I paid dearly for this baby, but it was worth every penny. Complete with case, and certificate of authenticity. I treasure it even above my swords *GAH!*



Of course, now my next goal is the Mirror Ball Iceman...


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 10, 2005)

Metal V Player said:
			
		

> Very reminiscent of Paul Gilbert with touches of Yngwie and George Lynch and a little Satriani.


I was gonna say Yngwie and Freedman (sounded kind chromatic)


----------



## V Player (Jan 10, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I was gonna say Yngwie and Freedman (sounded kind chromatic)


Dangit......I knew I was forgetting someone. Chromatic.... I know what that means but Im not advanced enough to recognize it by ear. You're right though, at certain places its very reminiscent of the stuff Marty did with Cacaphony. What little I remember, that is. I have never heard any of Marty's work after that era. I did not like what he did with David Lee at all, so....


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 10, 2005)

Satriani


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 10, 2005)

G3 was one of my first concerts.  I love sach. and vai, johnson.... yngwie they all rock


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 10, 2005)

Satriani's Chrome Boy


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 10, 2005)

Satriani's Snake


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 10, 2005)

*G3*

Satriani, johnson, vai


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 10, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 10, 2005)




----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 10, 2005)

^^ I have that DVD


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 10, 2005)

Anyone else have pics of who inspires them?


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 10, 2005)

Joe Pass





Dimebag Darrell







Eric Sardinas




http://www.moesalley.com/imgs/musicians/lg-Eric_Sardinas.jpg


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 10, 2005)

hey more those are awesome....


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 10, 2005)

Eric Johnson


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 10, 2005)

Zakk Wylde


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 10, 2005)

Zakk Wylde wallpaper.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 10, 2005)

Kerry King


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 10, 2005)

Wylde rocks.  I dig his band "pride and glory"


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 10, 2005)

Eric Sardinas.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 10, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 10, 2005)

Carlos Santana. cool


----------



## dschneid (Jan 10, 2005)

That was awsome man  

Why does no one include guitar solos like that anymore   

This thread just reminded me on this Norwegian slide guitar dude.

He is unique. Never seen anything like it. Have been on 5 concerts with this guy.

Check out his site and click on "sounds" 

http://www.bjorn-berge.com/


----------



## maniclion (Jan 10, 2005)

Most overlooked, underheard, whatever.










I use just my thumb like him more often than a pick, they tend to go flying across the room if I get excited.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 10, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Most overlooked, underheard, whatever.


i just found a tune on limewire w Zappa, Satriani, Vai and Johnson _my guitar wants to kill your mama_...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 10, 2005)

*Guitar World* has picked the *100 Greatest Metal Guitarists* for their upcoming March 2004 issue, while the magazine states: 

"This is not a list that ranks who can play the fastest or with the most taste, feeling or technique (although many players on our list have all of those arrows in their quiver)," the editors stress in the accompanying introduction. "It is, rather, a tribute to the great men who shit iron and piss stainless steel razor blades, and do it every time they plug into an amplifier." Although this list has a lot of great guitarists which no doubt are "top metal guitarists" (like *Kirk Hammet* of *Metallica*, *Slash* of *Guns N' Roses*, *Eddie Van Halen*, *Tom Morello* and many many more), it is also include some definitely not metal guitarists, like *Jimy Page* of *Led Zeppelin*, *Jimi Hendrix* and *Joe Perry*. WTF I would say? On the other hand, it's better than *Rolling Stone*'s "*Top 500 Albums Of All Time*".

Here's the list:

1. *Tony Iommi* (Black Sabbath)
2. *Kirk Hammett* & *James Hetfield* (Metallica)
3. *Angus* & *Malcolm Young* (AC/DC)
4. *Randy Rhoads* (Ozzy Osbourne)
5. *Eddie Van Halen* (Van Halen)
6. *Jimmy Page* (Led Zeppelin)
7. *Dimebag Darrell* (Pantera, Damageplan)
8. *Zakk Wylde* (Ozzy Osbourne, Black Label Society)
9. *Adam Jones* (Tool)
10. *Kerry King* & *Jeff Hanneman* (Slayer)
11. *Dave Murray* & *Adrian Smith* (Iron Maiden)
12. *Jimi Hendrix*
13. *Glen Tipton* & *K.K. Downing* (Judas Priest)
14. *Ace Frehley* & *Paul Stanley* (Kiss)
15. *Slash* (Guns N' Roses)
16. *Ritchie Blackmore* (Deep Purple, Rainbow)
17. *Yngwie Malmsteen*
18. *Joe Perry* & *Brad Whitford* (Aerosmith)
19. *Dave Mustaine* & *Marty Friedman* (Megadeth)
20. *Chuck Schuldiner* (Death)
21. *Brian May* (Queen)
22. *Michael Schenker* (Msg, Ufo)
23. *Nigel Tufnel* (Spinal Tap)
24. *Jeff Beck*
25. *Tom Morello* (Rage Against The Machine)
26. *Head & Munky* (Korn)
27. *John Petrucci* (Dream Theater)
28. *Kim Thayil* (Soundgarden)
29. *Vivian Campbell* (Def Leppard)
30. *Daron Malakian* (System Of A Down)
31. *Scott Ian* (Anthrax)
32. *Tom G. Warrior* (Celtic Frost)
33. *Chris Degarmo* & *Michael Wilton* (Queensryche)
34. *C.C. Deville*
35. *Marten Hagström* & *Fredrik Thorndendal* (Meshuggah)
36. *Alex Lifeson* (Rush)
37. *Paul Gilbert* (Mr. Big, Racer X)
38. *Jerry Cantrell* (Alice In Chains)
39. *Mantas* (Venom)
40. *Jason Becker* (Dave Lee Roth)
41. *Phil Collen* & *Steve Clarke* (Def Leppard)
42. *Mikael ??kerfeldt* & *Peter Lindgren* (Opeth)
43. *Fast Eddie Clarke* (Motorhead)
44. *Nuno Bettencourt* (Extreme)
45. *Warren Demartini* (Ratt)
46. *Mick Mars* (Motley Crue)
47. *George Lynch* (Dokken)
48. *Ted Nugent*
49. *Jake E. Lee* (Ozzy Osbourne, Badlands)
50. *Rudolf Schenker* & *Uli John Roth* (Scorpions)
51. *Oystein "Euronymous" Aarseth* (Mayhem)
52. *Scott Gorham* & *Brian Robertson* (Thin Lizzy)
53. *Steve Vai* (Dave Lee Roth)
54. *Reb Beach* (Winger, Dokken)
55. *Trey Azagthoth* (Morbid Angel)
56. *John Sykes* (Thin Lizzy, Blue Murder)
57. *Hank Shermann* & *Michael Denner* (Mercyful Fate)
58. *Richie Sambora* (Bon Jovi)
59. *Jon Donais* & *Matt Backhand* (Shadows Fall)
60. *Stephen Carpenter* (Deftones)
61. *Alex Skolnick* & *Eric Peterson* (Testament)
62. *Brian Tatler* (Diamond Head)
63. *John Christ* (Danzig)
64. *Scott "Wino" Weinrich* (The Obsessed)
65. *Pepper Keenan* & *Woody Weatherman* (C.O.C.)
66. *Tommy Victor* (Prong)
67. *Leslie West* (Mountain)
68. *Vernon Reid* (Living Colour)
69. *Glen Buxton* & *Michael Bruce* (Alice Cooper)
70. *Bjorn Gelotte* & *Jesper Stromblad* (In Flames)
71. *Jim Matheos* (Fates Warning)
72. *Gary Holt* & *Rick Hunolt* (Exodus)
73. *Donald Buck Dharma Roeser* (Blue Oyster Cult)
74. *Michael Amott* (Arch Enemy)
75. *Robert Fripp* (King Crimson)
76. *Andre Olbrich* (Blind Guardian)
77. *Joe Satriani*
78. *Frank Hannon* & *Tommy Skeoch* (Tesla)
79. *Ty Tabor* (King's X)
80. *Mark Morton* & *Will Adler* (Lamb Of God)
81. *Dino Cazares* (Fear Factory)
82. *Pete Townshend* (The Who)
83. *Jon Schaffer* (Iced Earth)
84. *Timo Tolkki* (Stratovarius)
85. *Neil Young*
86. *Abbath Doom Occulta* (Immortal)
87. *Kai Hansen* (Gamma Ray)
88. *Uffe Cederlund* & *Alex Hellid* (Entombed)
89. *Leigh Stephens* (Blue Cheer)
90. *Jim Martin* (Faith No More)
91. *Michael Romeo* (Symphony X)
92. *Bill Steer* (Carcass)
93. *Pigg*y (Voivod)
94. *Tony Bourge* (Budgie)
95. *Sammy Hagar* (Van Halen)
96. *Alexi Laiho* (Children Of Bodom)
97. *Akira Takasaki* (Loudness)
98. *Michael Angelo*
99. *John Kay* & *Michael Monarh* (Steppenwolf)
100. *Nick Bowcott* (Grim Reaper)

Thanks to *Sin's Metal News* for the Top Metal Guitarists listing.




*opinions?*


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 10, 2005)

Angus, AC/DC


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 10, 2005)

.

.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 10, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> 72. Gary Holt & Rick Hunolt (Exodus)



These guys, ROCK. This is where Hammet came from.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 10, 2005)

Fuck Vanity, that was bad ass.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 10, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 10, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 10, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 10, 2005)

Jeff Hanneman


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 10, 2005)

Jerry Garcia


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 10, 2005)

Phish


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 10, 2005)

rest in peace...


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 10, 2005)

Warren Haynes and Derek Trucks


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 10, 2005)

the man...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 10, 2005)

Joe Perry


----------



## iMan323 (Jan 10, 2005)

*this is mine*

Sorry no pictures. This is a scratch track that I recorded in 2002.  The playing is pretty awful..but here ya go anyway.  


http://members.aol.com/sovietharrypottr/song2.mp3


----------



## iMan323 (Jan 10, 2005)

and here's one more.  I was experimenting with the whammy bar a lot at that time.

http://members.aol.com/sovietharrypottr/whammified.mp3


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 10, 2005)

very nice. next!? where the hell are all the guitar players when you need them?


----------



## iMan323 (Jan 10, 2005)

blaghr..its from the same bunch

http://members.aol.com/sovietharrypottr/song1.mp3


----------



## iMan323 (Jan 11, 2005)

the extent of my soloing ability http://members.aol.com/sovietharrypottr/lead1.mp3


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 11, 2005)

thank you so much for posting these they're great. hope more people follow suit this thread is too cool to die too soon.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 11, 2005)

THE TIRADE (Speed Addiction) - Anger Management01:53Jason Stewart

nice


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 11, 2005)

Shred 0101:20Marcel Coenen
http://perso.club-internet.fr/ 



video


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 11, 2005)

National Anthem 10/5/2002
Joe Satriani  Video

who_found_good_stuff?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 11, 2005)

Zakk Wylde

video


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 11, 2005)

Jimi Hendrix
22:08
BBC Sessions

Video

Live_Hendrix


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 11, 2005)

04:20Thorogood, George & the Destroyers

Who Do You Love?



PLAY: baccio i love this guy.... 

Move_It_On_Over

Half A Boy, Half A Man

If You don't Start Drinkin'


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 11, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Satriani


Surfing_With_The_Alien


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 11, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Most overlooked, underheard, whatever.


Shut_Up_N_Play_Yer_Guitar


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 11, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> no *this* one is for you


 
Honey Bee 

Look At Little Sister 

The House Is Rockin' 

Superstition


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 11, 2005)

ozzyrandy

??? ?? ???? Voodoo - Dee with Randy Rhoads 4:20


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 11, 2005)

suicidev mp3 1:46 sec

this was where i searched for Randy Rhoads but i really don't know who it is.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 11, 2005)

Randy Rhoads Live At The Whiskey 

6:37; Video


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 11, 2005)

well at least Vanity will like this stuff... hmmm seems i'm all alone in here... time for some mischief maybe? no, time for some more guitar silly!


----------



## vanity (Jan 11, 2005)

thats the spirit RG.
Awesome pics and samples.
great work.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 11, 2005)

no problem


----------



## vanity (Jan 11, 2005)

iMan323 said:
			
		

> Sorry no pictures. This is a scratch track that I recorded in 2002.  The playing is pretty awful..but here ya go anyway.
> 
> 
> http://members.aol.com/sovietharrypottr/song2.mp3




Thanks for posting some of your stuff Iman.

I got a kick out of listening to it.

I like the dark energy in your playing and the progressiveness.

keep rockin'.


----------



## vanity (Jan 11, 2005)

Rip


----------



## vanity (Jan 11, 2005)

...


----------



## PreMier (Jan 11, 2005)

Damn Iman.. all 3 of those rock... except the third is too short 

When do we get more from you Vanity?


----------



## vanity (Jan 11, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Damn Iman.. all 3 of those rock... except the third is too short
> 
> When do we get more from you Vanity?




I was hoping more of the other players would post some of their music.

Surely with all these guitarists around there must be some who have recorded something .


I guess I'll post some non-metal stuff next.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 12, 2005)

waiting...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 12, 2005)

still waiting....


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 12, 2005)

i think we want to hear everything you've got... please...


----------



## maniclion (Jan 12, 2005)

This is not me, but it sounds alot like the stuff I've been doing lately.  Like last night I played for almost 2 hours straight, I haven't touched my guitars in over 3 years so I feel too ackward to try and record, although my friend just showed me how to connect it to my pc and he is going to burn me a copy of cakewalk he says I can record my stuff and fix it up with that?  What do you guy's use?

http://www.soundclick.com/util/streamM3U.m3u?ID=752713&q=Hi


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 12, 2005)

very nice. i've been hunting for a song i like to link for hours... back at it. gggggggggrrrrrrr. lol


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 12, 2005)

Desperado - *Spanish* *Guitar*
mp3 02:02 sec
yes it's really Antonio performing w Los Lobos

El Mariachi


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 13, 2005)

So, Vanity, um, what do you have for equipment?..... seriously.


----------



## vanity (Jan 13, 2005)

I use Protools alot for recording but cakewalk or cubase are also good.


----------



## vanity (Jan 13, 2005)




----------



## vanity (Jan 13, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> This is not me, but it sounds alot like the stuff I've been doing lately.  Like last night I played for almost 2 hours straight, I haven't touched my guitars in over 3 years so I feel too ackward to try and record, although my friend just showed me how to connect it to my pc and he is going to burn me a copy of cakewalk he says I can record my stuff and fix it up with that?  What do you guy's use?
> 
> http://www.soundclick.com/util/streamM3U.m3u?ID=752713&q=Hi




Manic, Cakewake is fine. You can have alot of fun with that as long as you have decent processing power and ram or you will have latency problems.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 13, 2005)

so basically you can do at home what at one time you needed a $300,000 studio to do for just a few grand...? that right?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 13, 2005)

that is very cool.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 13, 2005)

a little bird told me


----------



## vanity (Jan 13, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> so basically you can do at home what at one time you needed a $300,000 studio to do for just a few grand...? that right?




Yes that's exactly right and on top of that you don't have to worry paying for studio time.
You are smart, come to the front of the class.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 13, 2005)

hmm you know that van halen song?


----------



## vanity (Jan 13, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> hmm you know that van halen song?





hot for teacher?

I seem to recall the video.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks Vanity, I think I'll devote my other PC to Music Production and move all of my Graphics Programs to my main PC.


----------



## vanity (Jan 13, 2005)

hopefully you will pick up the guitar a little more often now Mac.


----------



## vanity (Jan 13, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 14, 2005)

what guitar is this? yours? i have no clue.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 15, 2005)

vanity said:
			
		

> I guess I'll post some non-metal stuff next.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2005)




----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jan 21, 2005)

i have my friends awesome solo on the net, but no one can d/l it for some reason...:\


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 22, 2005)

Vanity, is that an ESP m1?

I had an M1 that looked like that, cept it was blue.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 22, 2005)

Hi Luke,that's a very pretty guitar. I thought the pic was a thumbnail... I need sleep.


----------



## derekisdman (Jan 22, 2005)

Here's another vid http://www.angelo.com/speed_lives_mab.wmv

And a little solo from Petrucci http://www.johnpetrucci.com/mp3s/John_Petrucci_Dream_Theater_AsIAm.mp3


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 22, 2005)

last nite a little dancer..... no that's not it...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 22, 2005)

she said hey baby i got a license for .... no that's not it


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 22, 2005)

oh I know


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## derekisdman (Jan 22, 2005)

I'm so confused


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 22, 2005)

people need to post more music lol.....


----------



## maniclion (Jan 23, 2005)

I'm working on upgrading my PC so I can record, I tried earlier and all I got was static.


----------



## vanity (Jan 23, 2005)

how did u try to record?


----------



## vanity (Jan 23, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Vanity, is that an ESP m1?
> 
> I had an M1 that looked like that, cept it was blue.




Luke, it's a Jackson Custom Dinky Strat. It's not my guitar but a guitar used by Steve Stevens of Billy Idol fame. I like the paintjob and tuning knobs.

ESP has a nice line-up this year. The Viper reminds me of a good ol' SG.


----------



## vanity (Jan 23, 2005)

derekisdman said:
			
		

> Here's another vid http://www.angelo.com/speed_lives_mab.wmv
> 
> And a little solo from Petrucci http://www.johnpetrucci.com/mp3s/John_Petrucci_Dream_Theater_AsIAm.mp3





Hey Derek, thanks for the links. I had already seen the Michael Angelo vid.
Alot of ppl criticize him for lacking emotion in his playing but I kinda enjoy his music. He's certainly a treat to watch especially when he goes into his ambidextrous frenzies.

Petrucci is a great player and Dream Theatre is a very underrated band.
Check out the Live at Budokhan DVD.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 23, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

>


http://images.google.com/imgres?img...teve+stevens&hl=en&lr=&ie=UTF-8&safe=off&sa=G 

That_guitar_is_here._Very_cool_site.


----------



## vanity (Jan 23, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

>


----------



## derekisdman (Jan 23, 2005)

vanity said:
			
		

> Hey Derek, thanks for the links. I had already seen the Michael Angelo vid.
> Alot of ppl criticize him for lacking emotion in his playing but I kinda enjoy his music. He's certainly a treat to watch especially when he goes into his ambidextrous frenzies.
> 
> Petrucci is a great player and Dream Theatre is a very underrated band.
> Check out the Live at Budokhan DVD.


Yup I totally agree.  I think that Dream Theater is probably the best band of the last 10 years.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 23, 2005)

vanity said:
			
		

> how did u try to record?


Guitar > korg toneworks AX1G > small jack adapter > soundcard|

I had sound, but when I tried to record it came out as pure static in ACID, Cakewalk and Microsoft Sound Recorder.  I had suspicions that my card was going before, some times I could hear the mouse through my speakers, must have been some crossing with the signals somewhere 

I conned a friend out of a P-4 1.5GHz server with a good sound card and video card, I spent all night installing everything.  Should be recording midweek, it's family time today.


----------



## brodus (Jan 24, 2005)

I've actually met Michael Angleo.  He lives near me in Chicago.  He's a funny dude.  Almost straight-edge sober (no drugs at all), and just a dude who happens to love big hair and super-shredding.  Pretty insane.  I'll try to find my photos.

Anyhow, here's some of what I do, for anyone interested.  This is an online guitar resume from a year ago:

http://www.geocities.com/jessecryderman/


----------



## Rich46yo (Jan 25, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Guitar > korg toneworks AX1G > small jack adapter > soundcard|
> 
> I had sound, but when I tried to record it came out as pure static in ACID, Cakewalk and Microsoft Sound Recorder.  I had suspicions that my card was going before, some times I could hear the mouse through my speakers, must have been some crossing with the signals somewhere
> 
> I conned a friend out of a P-4 1.5GHz server with a good sound card and video card, I spent all night installing everything.  Should be recording midweek, it's family time today.



                    Your never going to get good results from such a setup. Inexpensive mobile solutions are very cheap nowdays http://www.m-audio.com/products/en_us/FireWire410-main.html , have pro connections, and often come bundled with some of todays awsome audio software engines, http://www.propellerheads.se/ . A 1394 card and firwire mobile interface will cost you less then $400, and assuming you have an amp and 5.1 speaker setup you should be in music heaven. If you are into both pro-sound AND video then by all means buy Sonys Vegas 5 editing software.

                  Im also a professional videomaker,"bet you didnt know that", and have had to learn much about audio to support my video work. As awsome as digital video has gotten in the last 5 years it has nothing on what the computer has brought to the table for audio work.........................Rich


----------



## brodus (Jan 25, 2005)

As Rich pointed out, you're limited in sound quality by your hardware.

If you can't spring for a Firewire-based outboard solution, just buy a really good soundcard with high sampling rate and bit depth and low noise.  A good target is 24bit/96khz.  That's DVD quality, and gives you more headroom to work with by about 6db than CD quality.  You can get a card like this for $150.  Most likely there will be audio software bundled with the card.  

Then you already have your sounds coming off the AX1G (which I also own--great pedal)-->I would record amp tones only, and apply effects via plugins at a later time; that way you have raw tracks to tinker with, and you won't have reverb agreement problems, i.e. you can apply global reverb over the whole mix at the end.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 25, 2005)

Rich46yo said:
			
		

> Your never going to get good results from such a setup. Inexpensive mobile solutions are very cheap nowdays http://www.m-audio.com/products/en_us/FireWire410-main.html , have pro connections, and often come bundled with some of todays awsome audio software engines, http://www.propellerheads.se/ . A 1394 card and firwire mobile interface will cost you less then $400, and assuming you have an amp and 5.1 speaker setup you should be in music heaven. If you are into both pro-sound AND video then by all means buy Sonys Vegas 5 editing software.
> 
> Im also a professional videomaker,"bet you didnt know that", and have had to learn much about audio to support my video work. As awsome as digital video has gotten in the last 5 years it has nothing on what the computer has brought to the table for audio work.........................Rich


Thanks Rich and Brodie... 

That's a lot of wampum for me to just record licks for myself.  Maybe after I can actually play better I'd think about dumping that much into my tinkering around.  You'll see, I'll get my stuff recorded and post it on here then you'll know that spending on that would be a waste since my skills are the biggest hinderance to sound quality right now.


----------



## brodus (Jan 25, 2005)

TRUE DAT!

Its much more important to spend time learning your instrument than trying to record your progress, IMO.  And you'll get a good enough sound as-is to document your progress.  You'll know it's time to upgrade the recording when people start asking you for a disc.


----------



## derekisdman (Jan 25, 2005)

brodus said:
			
		

> I've actually met Michael Angleo.  He lives near me in Chicago.  He's a funny dude.  Almost straight-edge sober (no drugs at all), and just a dude who happens to love big hair and super-shredding.  Pretty insane.  I'll try to find my photos.
> 
> Anyhow, here's some of what I do, for anyone interested.  This is an online guitar resume from a year ago:
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/jessecryderman/


NICE!  Did you see him play his double neck guitar?


----------



## brodus (Jan 25, 2005)

Oh, totally!  Can you say amidextrous shredding and self-harmonized solos?!

He also has a QUAD NECK GUITAR!

The guy who started Dean guitars is also here in Chicago.  He grew up in the same area as Michael Angelo, and they knew each other since the early days.  My sister's boyfriend went to high school with Mr. Dean--hence the connection.  Micahel Angelo actually has his own action hero card for my friend's security business, Keyth Security.  They teamed up with Marvel for promotions, and Michael Angelo straps on a wireless unit and shreds his way through summer crowds!


----------



## brodus (Jan 25, 2005)

http://www.angelo.com

http://www.speedkills.cjb.net/

http://www.midwestentertainers.net/html/michael_angelo_batio.html


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 10, 2005)

bump


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 10, 2005)

www.stabbingwestward.com


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 11, 2005)

very nice.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 2, 2005)

~bump~ @};-


----------



## Little Wing (May 24, 2005)

grrr. the freaking link to this thread won't work in new music so bump dammit.


----------



## brodus (May 25, 2005)

*Me and Michelangelo*

Chilling with the man of speed


----------



## Little Wing (May 25, 2005)

wow, nice pic.


----------



## GFR (May 25, 2005)

This is an excellent copy of Yngwie J Malmsteen, right down to the drum machine.


----------



## Little Wing (May 30, 2005)

he's a Yngwie fan. lucky me, i get all the new stuff too. Vanity rocks.


----------



## GFR (May 30, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> he's a Yngwie fan. lucky me, i get all the new stuff too. Vanity rocks.



He sounds as good as Yngwie, I hope he does something with it, he has allot of talent.


----------



## Little Wing (May 30, 2005)

he is extremely talented. i could listen forever. he sent me a bluesy rock one i have it looped... soo sexy n i dunno raw? firey? i'm hoping he'll post more in here, the thread kinda died. he plays a lot of styles.


----------



## GFR (May 30, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> he is extremely talented. i could listen forever. he sent me a bluesy rock one i have it looped... soo sexy n i dunno raw? firey? i'm hoping he'll post more in here, the thread kinda died. he plays a lot of styles.



Post it, I love classical and blues, it's a great combination on guitar.


----------



## Little Wing (May 30, 2005)

i can't post it. i promised. he hears mistakes that frankly are not there. he's a bit of a perfectionist  ... shhhhh . i will ask him to when he is satisfied with it. them really. i love them all. he posted something here about the stuff he uses too. he just got a new toy that can record 5 tracks...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 15, 2006)

http://youtube.com/w/Fire?v=u78-DQ-_oLQ&search=jimi hendrix


http://youtube.com/w/Jimi-Hendrix---Wild-Thing?v=YRvfIRskm0o&search=jimi hendrix


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 15, 2006)

http://youtube.com/w/Jimi-Hendrix---Hey-Joe-On-BBC?v=YRj0HA4IP_Y&search=jimi hendrix


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 15, 2006)

http://youtube.com/w/jimi-hendrix?v=nqsHsXDjB24&search=jimi hendrix


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 15, 2006)

http://youtube.com/w/Jimi-Hendrix-The-Wind-Cries-Mary-(live-1967)?v=JqyYSDA_NLw&search=jimi hendrix


you need a fairly fast pc n connection for these


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 15, 2006)

http://youtube.com/w/Jimi-Hendrix--...-Woodstock)?v=sFoD6AyYxBY&search=jimi hendrix


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 15, 2006)

http://youtube.com/w/jimi-hendrix?v=rzZDjkndT64&search=jimi%20hendrix 

this ones is sweet.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 15, 2006)

http://youtube.com/w/Jimi-Hendrix-Johnny-B-Goode?v=fc14VwE-eQI&search=jimi hendrix


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 15, 2006)

http://youtube.com/w/Jimi-Hendrix-Hear-my-Train-a-coming?v=4m9SRN5ew0s&search=jimi hendrix


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 15, 2006)

http://youtube.com/w/Petrucci-Hollow-Years-Extended-Solo?v=bq7dWaqm7-U&search=john petrucci


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 15, 2006)

http://youtube.com/w/Stevie-Ray-Vaughn-Little-Wing?v=nPFU2TbSWNk&search=stevie ray vaughn


----------



## P-funk (Jan 15, 2006)

Petrucci is such a bad ass.  Guy has some sick chops.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 15, 2006)

Is there any place that has a good selection of songs that are not
top 40 bullshit

Is there anyplace I can download MP3s for a buck apiece
without installing some shitty software on my PC????


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 15, 2006)

http://youtube.com/w/Stevie-Ray-Vau...ed-MTV?v=uK3SBr3SDVI&search=stevie ray vaughn

my daughter is 14 now n has set her sights on learning this song.  i have very cool kids.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 15, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Is there any place that has a good selection of songs that are not
> top 40 bullshit
> 
> Is there anyplace I can download MP3s for a buck apiece
> without installing some shitty software on my PC????




Why.... buy them?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 15, 2006)

tesla told me about youtube.com i'm finding amazing stuff here. Vanity says it's possible to save them maybe w flash get. i'll let you know when i figure it out. n if you tell me what u want for mp3s maybe i can help u out.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 15, 2006)

i get mp3s off limewire.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 15, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Petrucci is such a bad ass. Guy has some sick chops.


 
petrucci seems really down to earth on his vids too unlike malmsteen the arrogant, i still like him tho. paul gilbert is pretty damn good too.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 15, 2006)

http://youtube.com/w/paul-gilbert-tapping?v=89AEX07a2xo&search=paul gilbert


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 15, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> tesla told me about youtube.com i'm finding amazing stuff here. Vanity says it's possible to save them maybe w flash get. i'll let you know when i figure it out. n if you tell me what u want for mp3s maybe i can help u out.


 
I'm looking for the "Rendezvous" album by Michel Camilo...

(The guy is incredible, and I cant soak up enough of his music)


----------



## P-funk (Jan 15, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I'm looking for the "Rendezvous" album by Michel Camilo




Michel Camilo the midget jazz pianist?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 15, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Michel Camilo the midget jazz pianist?


 
The very same bad-ass


----------



## carlito cool (Jan 15, 2006)

i'm not saying anything  but i can beat the hell out of some drums


----------



## P-funk (Jan 15, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> The very same bad-ass




yea, he was sick.  I saw some DVDs with him playing trio with Jim Hall on guitar.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 15, 2006)

think it can't be done? this kid is 8.

http://youtube.com/w/8-year-old-shredding?v=AJYfJ53tQhA&search=paul%20gilbert


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 15, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yea, he was sick. I saw some DVDs with him playing trio with Jim Hall on guitar.


 
My buddy has the Calle54 DVD, and he's on there throwing down...
I'd like to rip it and post that vid on here...

I found a tiny portion in a vid clip, but it doesn't serve the song justice...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 15, 2006)

so far i've found tropical jam off rendezvous


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 15, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> so far i've found tropical jam off rendezvous


 
On YOUTUBE?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 15, 2006)

no limewire w 1 host so it will take a while to get


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 15, 2006)

OK here we go...  Any true music fans oughta dig this...

Here's a decent concert clip... 

Michel Camilo, live @ the Blue Note...
..."From Within" - off the rendezvous album

http://www.michelcamilo.com/calle54.html

The clip ends right when they really start to jam though -  

Pause it for a few seconds when it starts
as the streaming is slow


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 15, 2006)

interesting

don't know who bob zabek is but this is worht be patient while it loads 
http://youtube.com/w/Bob-Zabek---Dead-Man-Etude?v=42sKVry_G3U&search=shredding


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 15, 2006)

http://youtube.com/w/cob?v=PmUaa_C5NkI&search=shredding


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 15, 2006)

Mods please delete this thread.  Thank you.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 15, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Mods please delete this thread.  Thank you.


 If you sign on your other screen name and agree with yourself it will look like two people want it closed.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 15, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> If you sign on your other screen name and agree with yourself it will look like two people want it closed.


 
Uh...

That would only be true if anyone other than him and his
alter ego, care what those two knuckle heads think


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 15, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Mods please delete this thread. Thank you.


 
ok ok if you can name some emo shredders i'll post them


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 15, 2006)

http://youtube.com/w/Coheed-and-Cam...coustic)?v=POp1wlVc5hM&search=claudio sanchez

this is for bigghostdyldog... 

i haven't heard a voice this annoying since that damn elf sounding clown in rush.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 15, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Uh...
> 
> That would only be true if anyone other than him and his
> alter ego, care what those two knuckle heads think




I'll show you a "knuckle head" when my fist meets your face.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 15, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I'll show you a "knuckle head" when my fist meets your face.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 15, 2006)

relax monkey. my daughter is an authority on emo guys n she says emo guys do not win fights they get their asses kicked.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 15, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> relax monkey. my daughter is an authority on emo guys n she says emo guys do not win fights they get their asses kicked.


 emo is probably the stupidest shit i've ever heard of. It's nothing more than a bunch of conformists claiming to be unique, so unique in fact that they need a label like "emo" to let everyone know that they are different. Emo=douche bag.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 16, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> emo is probably the stupidest shit i've ever heard of. It's nothing more than a bunch of conformists claiming to be unique, so unique in fact that they need a label like "emo" to let everyone know that they are different. Emo=douche bag.


 
But you really have to give it to these guys who
played too many RPGs and think they are ninjas


----------



## P-funk (Jan 16, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> OK here we go...  Any true music fans oughta dig this...
> 
> Here's a decent concert clip...
> 
> ...




sounds very chick corea esque.


he isn't the guy i was thining off though.  I was thinking of the midget piano player....Michel Petrucciani....also a bad ass!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 16, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> sounds very chick corea esque.
> 
> 
> he isn't the guy i was thining off though. I was thinking of the midget piano player....Michel Petrucciani....also a bad ass!


 
I (had?) have some Chick Corea CDs,
I like M.C. cause he has a stronger Latin vibe and I have been
getting more & more into that, and the whole afro-cuban sound.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 16, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> http://youtube.com/w/Jimi-Hendrix-Hear-my-Train-a-coming?v=4m9SRN5ew0s&search=jimi%20hendrix



That's my absolute favorite Jimi video, unplugged  I was 10 when I first saw it, really locked me onto being a Jimi fan.  My other favorite is when he comes swaggering in drunk/high in Rainbow Bridge and starts telling that story in his far off dreamer voice.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 16, 2006)

it is amazing when you get glimpses of his personality. he was a very sweet person. if i could wish one person got to complete their life instead of lose it so young it would be jimi.


----------



## brodus (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks for all of the awesome video links, Little Wing, and others!

If you guys want some cool instructional shiat, check out the new Guitar Techniques magazine...its from U.K. and comes with a DVD.  You can get it at Barnes and Noble for like $12....anyhow, they've got a whole section with Paul Gilbert.  Dude is so ridiculous.  

The new issue has 71 licks and a ton of excellent info.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 17, 2006)

http://www.personal.psu.edu/users/f/p/fpm108/glw/lessons/


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 17, 2006)

http://www.chordbook.com/guitarchords.php?v=1


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 17, 2006)

you have to start somewhere


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 17, 2006)

brodus said:
			
		

> Thanks for all of the awesome video links, Little Wing, and others!
> 
> If you guys want some cool instructional shiat, check out the new Guitar Techniques magazine...its from U.K. and comes with a DVD. You can get it at Barnes and Noble for like $12....anyhow, they've got a whole section with Paul Gilbert. Dude is so ridiculous.
> 
> The new issue has 71 licks and a ton of excellent info.


 
you're welcome


----------

